# interior



## mightyred (Oct 14, 2008)

hi

does anyone have any tips on what product to use on the interior. A lot of stuff out there seems to leave a nasty cheap looking film on the dash etc.


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a matt finish product from Turtle Wax I think - got it in Halfords.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just use Mr Shean or Pledge they give great results with out leaving a shine


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

To be honest I use pampers baby wipes - good enough for a babies bum, good enough for my TT's dash! never had any greesy residue and seems to stay dust free that little bit longer. :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Einszett Cockpit Premium - great stuff leaves a matt factory look finish - not too expensive either 

http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_interior-exterior.htm


----------

